# Just Bought a Presonus Faderport 16



## easyrider (Aug 4, 2020)

Just Bought a Presonus Faderport 16. I was going to go for the Faderport 8 but thought YOLO 

Midi control on the fly was another reason to get...So I can use it with my orchestral libraries for dynamics etc...

Can I still use my old Faderport alongside it for say the master fader?

If you have some pictures of your setup with one I would like to see them.

cheers!


----------



## Rory (Aug 4, 2020)

Congrats. Which DAW are you using it with?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2020)

Rory said:


> Congrats. Which DAW are you using it with?



S1 main

I also have Cubase 10.5


----------



## curry36 (Aug 5, 2020)

Are you satisfied? I am about to buy it for the same reason (MIDI functionality). 

How are the faders, any unwanted jumps? And does it support a feature like the old Faderport which lets you control the highlighted track with a fixed fader (lets say the first fader)?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2020)

curry36 said:


> Are you satisfied? I am about to buy it for the same reason (MIDI functionality).
> 
> How are the faders, any unwanted jumps? And does it support a feature like the old Faderport which lets you control the highlighted track with a fixed fader (lets say the first fader)?




Its not been delivered yet. I wanted any info setup advice before I get it.Hopefully tomo.


----------



## curry36 (Aug 5, 2020)

I see. Can't wait to hear your thoughts once you've tested the controller


----------



## lucor (Aug 5, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Can I still use my old Faderport alongside it for say the master fader?


Yes, I'm using the classic Faderport with the Faderport 8, works great! I only really use the Faderport 8 for Midi CCs and the classic FP for anything mixing/volume, so to save some space I just chucked one on to the other to make some sort of hybrid controller.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2020)

lucor said:


> Yes, I'm using the classic Faderport with the Faderport 8, works great! I only really use the Faderport 8 for Midi CCs and the classic FP for anything mixing/volume, so to save some space I just chucked one on to the other to make some sort of hybrid controller.



Cool so in Midi Mode I can still have transport controls.Nice!


----------



## Macrawn (Aug 5, 2020)

I have the faderport 8 and I don't think I could live without it. It has made everything quicker and easier.
I know people use the single slider faderports with the faderport 8/16 just fine for like you said a master control. When you are in midi mode with the fader 16 you can use the other faderport for your transport controls if you want. In midi mode the transport functions don't work on the faderport 8 so I use my atom for transport when I'm in midi mode with it. One thing I like is that you can use dynamics and expression at the same time using two faders when in midi mode. 

You already know how good the 1 slider faderport is for navigation, so having more sliders means less jumping around to locate the track. I definitely like having the 8 sliders. No room for the 16 though :(


----------



## Rory (Aug 5, 2020)

Note that @easyrider is using Presonus's Studio One. Users of other DAWs may find it helpful to read the following thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...onuss-faderport-8-as-a-midi-controller.94889/


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> I have the faderport 8 and I don't think I could live without it. It has made everything quicker and easier.
> I know people use the single slider faderports with the faderport 8/16 just fine for like you said a master control. When you are in midi mode with the fader 16 you can use the other faderport for your transport controls if you want. In midi mode the transport functions don't work on the faderport 8 so I use my atom for transport when I'm in midi mode with it. One thing I like is that you can use dynamics and expression at the same time using two faders when in midi mode.
> 
> You already know how good the 1 slider faderport is for navigation, so having more sliders means less jumping around to locate the track. I definitely like having the 8 sliders. No room for the 16 though :(



Sounds good...I was looking at getting the Atom too down the line...have you used the Atom with say Damage or HZ percussion?


----------



## Macrawn (Aug 5, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Sounds good...I was looking at getting the Atom too down the line...have you used the Atom with say Damage or HZ percussion?


I'm not a great finger drummer so I really can't say how good it is for drumming. It seems good to me, but I'd research it out. It is pretty cheap though especially compared to the faderport. I do use it for drums but I probably use it more as a controller. I use it to select instruments and the knobs for scrolling up and down and for when the faderport is in midimode since I don't have the single fader faderport like you do. The knobs can be set up easily to do controls on say a synth or something and are premapped on presounus stuff for the most part. They just came out with a new controller called Atom SQ or something like that, that I'd seriously consider if I didn't already have an atom. It's set up to better interact with the sequencer/ pattern stuff in studio one, and can also serve as a secondary (or portable) keyboard. I think edm people might even use it as a primary keyboard.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 5, 2020)

I'll change MIDI keyboards like socks but the two hardware items that are bolted to my desk are the RME Babyface Pro and the FaderPort 8, especially when PreSonus updated the firmware for MIDI CC control. The faders are so smooth and the dedicated buttons to clear all mutes and solos is more helpful that you would think. I wish the MIDI CC assignments to the faders were adjustable but given that this was a free firmware update, I can live with MIDI Learn. At least the PreSonus Dev team thought to put 1, 11 and 7 next to each other.

Then to REALLY make the deal sweet, yesterday I found a video where this fella shows how he controls Adobe Premiere with the FaderPort 8! I get three units in one out of this thing, wow. I had thought about a controller for the Premiere work I do but didn't want more space junk on my desk and a bigger hole in my checkbook. Kudo to PreSonus on that one!

If anyone has a FaderPort 8 or 16 and needs helps setting up MIDI CC, I did a post on that back in February; hopefully that can help.


----------



## REALTORPDX (Aug 5, 2020)

Congrats, I've had a FaderPort 16 for a few months now (I use S1 v5 as my DAW) and, as expected, the integration with that DAW is excellent. It works great controlling various instruments and plugins I have (Spitfire and others, mostly Kontakt libraries). YOLO was also my primary motivation for the 16 vs the 8... 

I find the faders to be well constructed, and the tactile feedback is great. For me, it's a much better experience exploring, for example, mic mixes with physical faders vs. clicking and dragging with the mouse.

I also have a Komplete Kontrol S61 mk 2 I use for some input and as a control surface, and that integrates nicely with the whole setup as well.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2020)

REALTORPDX said:


> Congrats, I've had a FaderPort 16 for a few months now (I use S1 v5 as my DAW) and, as expected, the integration with that DAW is excellent. It works great controlling various instruments and plugins I have (Spitfire and others, mostly Kontakt libraries). YOLO was also my primary motivation for the 16 vs the 8...
> 
> I find the faders to be well constructed, and the tactile feedback is great. For me, it's a much better experience exploring, for example, mic mixes with physical faders vs. clicking and dragging with the mouse.
> 
> I also have a Komplete Kontrol S61 mk 2 I use for some input and as a control surface, and that integrates nicely with the whole setup as well.




Nice! I have a S61 Mk2 as well.....a pic of your setup would be good


----------



## Macrawn (Aug 5, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> I'll change MIDI keyboards like socks but the two hardware items that are bolted to my desk are the RME Babyface Pro and the FaderPort 8, especially when PreSonus updated the firmware for MIDI CC control. The faders are so smooth and the dedicated buttons to clear all mutes and solos is more helpful that you would think. I wish the MIDI CC assignments to the faders were adjustable but given that this was a free firmware update, I can live with MIDI Learn. At least the PreSonus Dev team thought to put 1, 11 and 7 next to each other.
> 
> Then to REALLY make the deal sweet, yesterday I found a video where this fella shows how he controls Adobe Premiere with the FaderPort 8! I get three units in one out of this thing, wow. I had thought about a controller for the Premiere work I do but didn't want more space junk on my desk and a bigger hole in my checkbook. Kudo to PreSonus on that one!
> 
> If anyone has a FaderPort 8 or 16 and needs helps setting up MIDI CC, I did a post on that back in February; hopefully that can help.


If I had a choice to grab a life preserver or the faderport 8 on a sinking ship, the faderport 8 would be the obvious choice.


----------



## Macrawn (Aug 5, 2020)

My set up on the table I built. I prefer the computer keyboard low and in front and the midi keyboard above it.


----------



## REALTORPDX (Aug 5, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Nice! I have a S61 Mk2 as well.....a pic of your setup would be good



Ha, I would but I *just* moved and haven’t had a chance to set it up yet! Hopefully sometime this weekend as I’m itching to get back to it...


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 6, 2020)

I use Studio One and have just added a Faderport 8 & a Roland A88 mkII to my Atom. I'm in knob/fader/pad heaven! Gregor's video is a must-watch to get midi mode up and running on the FP.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 6, 2020)

It’s arrived ! Just setting things up now


----------



## styledelk (Aug 6, 2020)

I am furiously reading this thread while considering between the Faderport 8 and... probably just a TC breath controller.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 6, 2020)

Quite happy with my FP8.
Being able to switch between daw controller and midi cc by pushing 2 buttons simultaneously is very nice and easy.
Not all functions are easy or usable with Cubase and it's too bad it can't follow your track selection on screen (like a CC121 would do). But I'm ok with it.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 6, 2020)

I have it installed...Took the opportunity to clear my desk and tidy my wiring system ready for its new home. I flashed to latest firmware and will give it a blast tomo as off to bed xx


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm struggling to get the FP 16 working in midi mode...

I have enabled midi mode by pressing both Shift Keys but no faders are changing the controls in SF chamber strings.

Is there something I am missing?


----------



## Macrawn (Aug 8, 2020)

Not sure easyrider you press both shift keys and it should be midi mode. Sounds like you updated it too because it does need the firmware update for that to work. The first two faders normally are dynamics and expression for me. Any other library work in midi mode for you?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 8, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Not sure easyrider you press both shift keys and it should be midi mode. Sounds like you updated it too because it does need the firmware update for that to work. The first two faders normally are dynamics and expression for me. Any other library work in midi mode for you?




I figured it out. I didn't do this



I now have the Dynamics, Expression and vibrato working on the first three faders...


----------



## Macrawn (Aug 8, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I figured it out. I didn't do this



Awesome. I just remembered that after I posted and was going to tell you to watch that exact vid.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 9, 2020)

I suggested watching the video - I was very frustrated until I did! Glad you're sorted now.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 9, 2020)

Well after a few Hours with the FP 16 it’s changed the way I work. and just pressing the two shift buttons to have 100mm throw faders for expression and Dynamics etc...is great.

I just wish I could turn off the master channel on the FP16 and Just use my FP 1 on its own...I’ll email Presonus about it...maybe you can...

Panning using faders is great too...I’ve only scratched the surface of what it can do. 


I have assigned CC 74 the last fader to volume in Kontakt and had to do the following

Click on the wrench > INSTRUMENT OPTIONS > CONTROLLER > Uncheck "Accept standard controllers for Volume and Pan" > CLOSE.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 14, 2020)

I’ve now added a Softube Console 1 to my setup !

Its brilliant!


----------



## curry36 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for so many insights!



easyrider said:


> I’ve now added a Softube Console 1 to my setup !
> 
> Its brilliant!



In addition to the Faderport for controlling plugin parameters? Was it not handy to control these with the Faderport in Cubase?

And how would it work If I wanted to assign lets say CC2 to a certain fader. Would I have to set it up only once or on every instance of Kontakt inside of my project?

And - a last noob question: Do the motor skills also apply to the MIDI mode? Say, are the faders following CC information when in MIDI mode?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2020)

curry36 said:


> Thanks for so many insights!
> 
> In addition to the Faderport for controlling plugin parameters? Was it not handy to control these with the Faderport in Cubase?



Yes, controlling third party plugins is great and using the stock S1 plugins with faderport is a game changer. I’ve moved to studio one though.

Console one is used for the SSL Channel strip and controlling it. I dont use the C1 for controlling plugins only, the softube channel strip and the softube plugins that can be embedded within C1.



> And how would it work If I wanted to assign lets say CC2 to a certain fader. Would I have to set it up only once or on every instance of Kontakt inside of my project?



You would have to set it up for every instance.



> And - a last noob question: Do the motor skills also apply to the MIDI mode? Say, are the faders following CC information when in MIDI mode?



The faders do not move with the automation in midi mode.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 23, 2020)

Anybody using the FaderPort 8 with Logic? How is it? Pros and cons?


----------



## curry36 (Aug 24, 2020)

@easyrider Thank you for your replies. 

I will have to meditate a few days if this two features (motors on MIDI and assigning default CCs to faders) are worth spending 400 bucks more on the Avid Artist Mix. Everything else seems to be excellent on the Faderport 8, especially for this price.

While writing this, another question came into my mind. As the original Faderport was following the selected channel, which is a useful feature, can the Faderport 8 be set up in a way, that one dedicated fader (for example the master fader) covers that function? Or is there just the way to jump to the appropriate page containing the appropriate channel?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 25, 2020)

Something that can help if using Cubase: The Midi Input Transformer
You can't change the midi CC that the FP8 faders sends out, but you can translate them in Cubase.
See Here


No the FP8 can't follow the selected channel. Too bad. That one feature would be gold ! Especially with big templates.


----------



## curry36 (Aug 26, 2020)

@LudovicVDP Thanks! It's definitely faster to duplicate a transformer than to set up every Kontakt by it's own. Too bad that Cubase doesn't support something similar like in Logic, where you could do these MIDI Transformation only once and it would apply to the entire environment.


----------



## curry36 (Oct 2, 2021)

Still happy with the device? Also looking into getting one now, but I switched to Ableton so changing the MIDI CC of faders would def be a good thing.


----------

